# Axminster dovetail jig



## Tarkin (6 Aug 2006)

I've just bought an Axminster dovetail jig (the white branded one as opposed to the perform one), and have just managed to utterly destroy the aluminium comb! :shock: 

Following the instructions to the letter, you are told to have the (supplied) dovetail bit protruding 15-16mm below the base of the router. However, doing this gives you less than 1mm of bearing in contact with the comb. Guess what happened next? Not a happy bunny at all... :evil: 

Anybody else think this is a somwehat rediculous design flaw?


----------



## mailee (7 Aug 2006)

This sounds just like the experience I had with mine. Mine is not the Axminster one but another version of the same. I thought the protrusion wasn't enough so I made another template out of the plastic one and doubled it up to give more support for the bearing. I did manage to catch the comb first time out too but luckily got away with it. I used a piece of 6mm MDF and cut a copy of the comb with a template cutter and then sandwiched this below the plastic one giving more surface for the bearing to follow.


----------



## filsgreen (7 Aug 2006)

I did the same thing with a Screwfix version. I bought a replacement comb from Axminster which came from the white version for about £7, but it did not fit  

Phil


----------



## Scott (7 Aug 2006)

filsgreen":2r6l2p1q said:


> I did the same thing with a Screwfix version. I bought a replacement comb from Axminster which came from the white version for about £7, but it did not fit
> 
> Phil



That's strange! I have a Screwfix one I bought years ago (blue thing) and it has a replacement Axminster alu template that fitted no problem.

I think these jigs (all from the same Chaiwanese factory??) are meant to be used with a collar and plain dovetail bit though (a la Screwfix) rather than a bearing guided bit. I had to use 6mm mdf under mine same as mailee.

Haven't used mine for a long time so can't remember it in too much detail

Cheers


----------



## PowerTool (7 Aug 2006)

Same problem here - first time I used it,the grub screw worked loose on the bearing,and it slid up the cutter  
I'm sure a collar would be a better idea.

Andrew


----------



## DaveL (7 Aug 2006)

I have the old Trend jig, that uses a guide bush, not a bearing.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Aug 2006)

yeh, there all designed to be used with a bush, if the axminister one is like the screwfix one I would rate them as a piece of junk!!!!
Bought a screwfix one a couple of years ago, lasted a couple of weeks before I sent it back.


----------



## Tarkin (7 Aug 2006)

Well, now only having one usable side after mangaling the other quite spectacularly, I still managed to cut the dovetails I wanted. I added a 6mm spacer under the comb so that the whole of the bearing was in contact with the fingers, worked great. Still p'd off though... 

Agree about the thing being designed for use with a collar, me thinks it's probably designed for the american market, don't US routers have those scew trype small diam collars as standard? whereas ours come with 30mm, and infact, 30mm is the only one I can get for mine (Frued), unbless I add the trend base thingie.

And the £7 comb is the perform one, it's cast aluminium, the white one is machined and is £25 to replace :roll: 

Think I might try my hand at making my own...at least it owuld be (hopefully) free of idiotic design flaws!


----------



## Scott (7 Aug 2006)

senior":3sabsek4 said:


> if the axminister one is like the screwfix one I would rate them as a piece of junk!!!!



... and I'd probably have to agree!


----------



## PowerTool (7 Aug 2006)

Tarkin":19w9ampz said:


> Think I might try my hand at making my own...at least it would be (hopefully) free of idiotic design flaws!



Might as well - looks like there is a market for one (me included :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## gwaithcoed (7 Aug 2006)

I purchased a dovetail jig from axminster some 4 years ago. APTC DJ12.

My instructions says to install the dovetail cutter with its 1/2 inch dia bearing in the router. Set the cutter so that its bottom edge projects 18 mm below if the comb is 6mm thick, 16mm if the comb is 4mm thick.

Mine is set to 18mm and has been used extensively without any problems.

Maybe I am lucky after all    :  

Alan.


----------



## mailee (7 Aug 2006)

If you have one good side on the comb why don't you run a template profile bit around that part and then reverse it and cut the rest and you have one full good template again! Wroth a try me thinks. :wink:


----------



## dennyk (10 Aug 2006)

I done the same thing with the perform one, I thought it was a load of rubbish.

I gave it away, and and bought a DJ300 on ebay, I have no problems with it, IMHO its it a good piece of kit, for blind dovetails


----------



## stairman (10 Aug 2006)

Tarkin":1rpe9t4l said:


> and infact, 30mm is the only one I can get for mine (Frued), unbless I add the trend base thingie.


 

Try steeplejackfred on Ebay 
( 500Feedback score is 500 to 999) Member is a PowerSeller Feedback:	99.8% Positive
I found his adaptor for my elu 177e made to a high standard 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Router-guide-bush ... dZViewItem 

Stairman


----------



## DaveL (10 Aug 2006)

stairman":2nfj61a3 said:


> Try steeplejackfred on Ebay


I have one of his adaptors fitted to my B&Q router, lets me use all of my Trend guide bushes with it, nice bit of kit. Very useful as the B&Q supplied guide bush is an odd size.


----------



## devonwoody (11 Aug 2006)

Many thanks above for the low down on those jigs.


----------



## Colin C (11 Aug 2006)

If anyone is think to make one of the jigs.
Yooucan get the planes in the Woodsmith custom woodworking book ( Its the one on jigs ), it gives a complete plan and some more good jigs lke a simple circle cutting jig.

It took me about 20 minutes to make


----------



## Tarkin (11 Aug 2006)

stairman":2hjfxzkb said:


> [Try steeplejackfred on Ebay
> ( 500Feedback score is 500 to 999) Member is a PowerSeller Feedback:	99.8% Positive
> I found his adaptor for my elu 177e made to a high standard
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Router-guide-bush ... dZViewItem
> ...



Thanks for that, looks good, i think i just might get one of those.


----------



## DeepBlue (26 Aug 2006)

With complete disregard to the other users warnings (probably a mistake) I ordered one of the axminster white jigs the other day, and when it arrived it had a little note in with the manual:



> Amendment to Instructions for Amxinster DTJ Dovetail Jig
> 
> Section 6 Setting the Cutter
> Amend the recommended cutter protrusion to 16mm
> ...



Personally, I'm not convinced, so I'll be making a 6mm template with a bearing cutter just encase, but does anyone know if it's possible to use this jig with a 1/2" collar and a standard dovetail bit instead?


----------



## mailee (26 Aug 2006)

I can see no problem with using a collar instead of the bearing as long as it is the same diameter as the bearing for the jig. I would have gone that route myself except I hadn't got a collar in the correct size.


----------

